

Get your wasted time back. Here's how - kheery
http://theleangrownup.com/2012/08/21/value-stream-maps/

======
lifeisstillgood
"Shorten the time between external input needed, and external input available"

This is project management 101, and does not mention the pathological issue:
if dev A is waiting for approval on code A, then he will go off and do work on
lower priority code B, C, D. And they will wait, piling up the amount of work,
making it look like the company requiresmore project management, better
communications, more layers of managemnt and priority.

Basically Scrum has tried to evolve as a IT lead solution to pathological
project management.

~~~
kheery
Agreed. And the more layers of management and process a company puts in, the
less likely they are to understand the benefit of just getting people to work
through Product A from start to finish, without asking people to change
context to Product B,C and D (which are lower priorities) and back again,
losing track of the objective behind the product in the first place.

Context switching brings with it a loss of clarity in the purpose of each
product you're working on. It drives an attitude of just working through a
task list rather than driving towards the real goal of each product.

